# Litter of 17!



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

Well our Black girl popped last night and she had 17 pups! couldnt believe it! her last litter was 14 i think! shes made a new record the most pups born at woodland mousery!

Not sure what going to be in the litter...shes a broken self black and she was paired with a broken carrying black tan but her sister had her pups a week ago by the same buck and they all appear to be some kind of tan! was really hoping for moo cows :?


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

I've got moo cow's, they are from petshop origen (can't spell, that looks sooo wrong  ) but cute none the less  
I have bucks and does from same litter, if you really really want :lol: They are in mice for sale.


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

well its 16 so not sure if mum took it down or if i miscounted

out of the 17 guess how many bucks???


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

Half?


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like we have 4 does in this litter the rest are bucks...


----------



## Angelmouse (Oct 3, 2008)

No! Your jokeing? Right? :shock:


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Nope! gonna double check in a few days cause they are still tiny...


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

wish we were joking! 12 bucks 4 does arrrr not impressed!


----------



## Ruthy (Oct 3, 2008)

Wow thats a big litter!

Cant you only get brokens if you put a broken to a broken carrier??


----------



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Congrats with your 17 babies 

The breeder from were i have Mr. Jinks just had a litter with 21 babies :shock:

The litter can be seen here: 









That mommy mouse must have been HUGE


----------



## daisy (Oct 4, 2008)

to get broken babies you need to have at least one broken parent to a broken carrier as broken is ressesive, broken carrier to broken carrier should show at least a tiny bit of broken, like a pied tail or such.... isnt that rigt?


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can get broken from:
Broken x broken
Broken x broken carrier
Broken carrier x broken carrier

Show-wise the best brokens are likely to come from broken x broken but all will produce 'spotted' mice.


----------



## Taegan (Sep 13, 2010)

wow 17 :O!!


----------

